# Best Build for Banner of Devastation ?



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

The Banner of Devastation seems to be a powerful option for DA armies. I have seen builds that use it with fortifications, 2-3 LRCs next to each other, or having the Banner used in Ravenwing armies. Which of these builds do you think is best? I'm inclined to pick the Biker list, but it seems pretty weak to Heldrakes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I've seen the Ravenwing plus Banner of Devastation list do quite well. It is the most mobile and the shots are twin-linked. It does struggle with Flyers if not supported, yes. But you can easily add some basic Marines and an ADL. There are other ways to deal with Flyers as well. For one thing, if the Ravenwing kills everything else they are mobile enough to avoid most Flyers or get shots against the weaker rear armor. Twin-linked should get you some hits with so many shots. But a balanced list is key.


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

If Forge World is allowed, the Mortis Dread or the Contemptor Mortis Dread both seem like good ways to deal with flyers. 2-3x Contemptor Mortis Dreads in a Ravenwing army with the Bolter Banner could be pretty strong.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

One of my gaming partners often runs adn aegis line with rhinos and tacticals behind itwith terminators that move up, basically it gives you a 24" bubble that anything non-vehicle enter, just dies, he gets like 80 shots that he can use if doesn't move and I always have to devise some scheme to take it out before I can get close, which is very hard when most of your weapons are 24" anyway.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Terminators and Bikes are Relentless. So they can move and still fire to full effect.


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

The Banner doesn't effect Stormbolters unfortunately. Only bikers, the Darktalon, and the LRC can benefit from both relentless and and the Bolter Banner.


----------



## Justicar_Bob (Jul 16, 2013)

Archon Dan said:


> Terminators and Bikes are Relentless. So they can move and still fire to full effect.


I've seen the bike one work pretty well too. Go with Typhoon/Heavy Bolter Speeders and MM-attack bikes and your pretty well set (as attack bikes have the bolters to fall back on for anti-troop duty while the MM helps break open tanks).

Of course it means you need to huddle up a bit more, but the entire army is pretty fast, and is T5 so it's not like it's a push over just because they're a little close to each other.

Regardless of what you do, protecting the banner is a big deal. If you rely on it and it's gone, you're in trouble.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Justicar_Bob said:


> Regardless of what you do, protecting the banner is a big deal. If you rely on it and it's gone, you're in trouble.


The answer is simple - don't build around the banner.

Build a standard Ravenwing list (Sammael, 2/3 Attack Squadrons, Land Speeders, Predators, Darkshrouds; for a more competitive version, cut down on Speeders and Preds, remove Sammael, and take Azablob), and then throw the Standard of Devastation in there just to improve anti-infantry fire.

None of the platforms for the Standard are survivable, so do not, *do not* build around it, and do not even consider having it around at the endgame.

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> The answer is simple - don't build around the banner.
> 
> Build a standard Ravenwing list (Sammael, 2/3 Attack Squadrons, Land Speeders, Predators, Darkshrouds; for a more competitive version, cut down on Speeders and Preds, remove Sammael, and take Azablob), and then throw the Standard of Devastation in there just to improve anti-infantry fire.
> 
> None of the platforms for the Standard are survivable, so do not, *do not* build around it, and do not even consider having it around at the endgame.


Even though you ruin my army every time you build around the banner?


----------



## Meat_Cleaver (Oct 24, 2012)

Azablob is more competitive than Ravenwing? I thought that Azrael costed too much, but I guess Sammael is kinda pricy too. I was under the impression that the consensus for the best DA build is a mix of Death/Ravenwing and tactical squads.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Meat_Cleaver said:


> Azablob is more competitive than Ravenwing? I thought that Azrael costed too much, but I guess Sammael is kinda pricy too. I was under the impression that the consensus for the best DA build is a mix of Death/Ravenwing and tactical squads.


Ravenwing armies and Azablob. Yes, Azrael is expensive, but for Fearless and 4+ Invulnerables on 50 Guardsmen (oh, as well as Preferred Enemy: CSM!), as well as Furious Charge with Power Axes (Str5 AP2 on the charge with no real way of avoiding them), 2+ tank out front, Ld10 on all of your Ravenwing, Ravenwing as Troops, and he also has some kind of statline and combat wargear and stuff. He's pretty good for that price, purely as an army-buff machine. Deathwing are kind of crappy - one or two squads as Troops for the players who like Terminators is fine, but they're really, really expensive for the survivability you get. Tacticals are fine, but Ravenwing are better if they're Troops.



falcoso said:


> Even though you ruin my army every time you build around the banner?


If I had enough money for a Ravenwing Banner of Devastation army with Imperial Guard blob, you would find the games a whoooole lot more one sided.

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh sweet mother of Jesus I thought tacticals were bad...


----------

